# Brazo Robot Controlado Desde PC por RS232.



## elprofetellez (May 1, 2012)

En esta ocasión, les comparto otra modificación que realizamos a petición, se trata de un Brazo Robot de Steren (OWI), el cuál se controla desde la PC en tiempo real, utilizando para ello el Protocolo de Comunicaciones RS232.

El Equipo consta de lo siguiente:

a) Kit Brazo Robot de OWI (Steren).
b) Interfaz de Comunicación y Control, que incluye en esta ocasión:
1.- Fuente de poder, 1.2 Amperes, 5VCD y 9VCD.
2.- Conversor RS232 con MAX232.
3.- Unidad de control a base de PIC16F873A.
4.- Módulo de potencia con puentes H, L293D.

El Control se realiza desde el Teclado de la computadora, para lo cual, se dispone de las teclas como sigue:

Motor 1 se activa con "Q"  (controla el giro)
Motor 2 se activa con "W" (controla brazo principal)
Motor 3 se activa con "E"  ( controla brazo basculante)
Motor 4 se activa con "R"  (controla la "muñeca")
Motor 5 se activa con "T"  (controla apertura y cierre de la pinza)

Todos los motores se desactivan con la barra espaciadora.

Para el control de dirección, en el caso de los Motores 2, 3 y 4 se utilizan las flechas del block numérico: "8" es arriba, "2" es abajo.

Para el Motor 1 (giro), se utiliza igualmente el block numérico: "4" es izquierda, "6" es derecha.

Para el Motor 5 se utiliza "C" para cerrar la pinza, y "A" para arbir la pinza.

En el caso de la lámpara, se utiliza "L" para encenderla y "O" para apagarla.

Les dejo el enlace para ver el video de demostración:






Igualmente les envío unas fotografias y les comparto el esquemático para quien guste realizarlo.

Reciban saludos!


----------



## chuachealmagro (May 3, 2012)

gran trabajo y aporte! te salio muy caro el kit del brazo?saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (May 3, 2012)

aquí en méxico esta en 720 pesos el kit para armar, ya sobre él le puedes hacer todas las modificaciones que imagines.

saludos!


----------



## sshoice esparza (May 10, 2012)

Disculpa y que integrado utilizaste para el control de los motores?
Son de dc?
Y una duda como le puedo hacer para ver el vÍdeo?
Gracias y buen aporte


----------



## Vieto (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola, disculpa podrías detallar un poco más los componentes electrónicos que empleaste en este proyecto? Quiero hacerlo


----------



## Meta (Sep 25, 2012)

Menudo proyecto, es genial.


----------



## apocalypsys (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola buen dia donde colocaste los sensores  para saber la  posiciÓn del robot


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 24, 2012)

apocalypsys dijo:


> Hola buen dia donde colocaste los sensores  para saber la  posiciÓn del robot



Buena noche, este brazo no cuenta con sensores de posición, ya que se controla manual desde el teclado de la PC.

Tengo otro que si está automatizado, y los sensores son a base de simples potenciometros colocados en cada articulación, está publicado aqui mismo en el foro.

saludos!


----------



## apocalypsys (Nov 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias como se llama tu  publicacion del modelo automatizado


----------

